# Как найти правильного мануального терапевта в Казани?



## марафа (12 Авг 2018)

Добрый день! Спустя 5 лет снова с вами. Нет-нет, я могу ходить, в отличие от последнего обострения 2013 года, когда я пролежала около 8 месяцев и этот форум стал моим вторым домом)))

Тогда мне удалось избежать операции благодаря "удалённому" лечению доктора Ступина и доктора AIRа. Городок у нас мааааленький, Туймазы называется, это в Башкирии.Мануальщиков, как вы понимаете, нет, традиционные капельницы и электрофорезы оказались безрезультатны, состояние ухудшалось. Я купила анатомический атлас, изучала расположение и места прикрепления мышц, находила на себе триггерные точки, обводила их шариковой ручкой, изучала приемы миопрессуры, вечером,после работы, знакомый массажист, следуя
рекомендациям док. AIRа, помогал разминать-давить-разглаживать.

Боль отступала. Я смогла сидеть, чуть позже-стоять, через месяц-ходить. Поддержка, советы и гимнастика док. Ступина помогли справиться с отчаянием и гиподинамией. Вопреки прогнозам врачей, настраивающих на операции, я встала, вернулась на работу. Конторка, ортопедическое кресло, диванчик за ширмой, столик под ноутбук для работы лежа, позволили мне удержаться на должности. "Не работать как лошадь!" - как то ответил доктор Ступин на вопрос о профилактике. "Вам нужно добавить духовности в Вашу жизнь..." - сказал  остеопат, к которому меня возили за 200 с лишним километров. И я  всерьез задумалась о смене образа жизни.

Оказавшись обездвиженной, я поставила под удар  будущее своих детей. Старшая взвалила на себя мой непростой телевизионный бизнес, младшая - уход за мной. Недавно я купила дом в деревне, работаю по интернету, арендую лошадь))). Не для работы, а чтоб по лесу ездить))).  Мой новый дом - прекрасная Раифа, место паломничества туристов и православных верующих. Я знаю,  "меньше работать, больше гулять и молиться", совет, которому не каждый готов последовать))). Не отчаиваться, набраться терпения,  в буквальном смысле, взять лечение в собственные руки - вот что нужно сделать тем, кто сейчас скрипит зубами от боли и теряет доверие к врачам. 

Ну а мне вновь нужен совет докторов сайта или участников форума. Нога стала подводить. Мне нужен мануальный терапевт в Казани. Настоящий. Не костоправ. Чтоб не скручивал до хруста. Не давил коленкой на поясницу. Порекомендуйте, пожалуйста.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Авг 2018)

В Казани находится Казанская медицинская академия (бывший институт усовершенствования врачей). В ней есть кафедра "Неврологии и мануальной терапии". Там работают врачи высочайшей квалификации.


----------



## марафа (12 Авг 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо, доктор!


----------

